

Show HN: No Ads. No Permissions. Just Drums - gabrielkhaselev
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gk.sequencer

======
gabrielkhaselev
This is a native android Drum Sequencer built to sound like the historic
Roland TR-909 with a modern composing interface. Check it out on Google Play!

------
JulienSchmidt
You should probably use the prefix "Show HN:" since you are promoting your own
project.

------
catbird
Super fun! I am impressed with the multi-touch support on the "live" mode. If
only the sequenced track would continue on in the background while in live
mode though...

~~~
gabrielkhaselev
When testing on my own phone the background sequence continues to play! What
kind of phone do you have?

~~~
catbird
It's an LG Volt. Seems like it is always running out of memory, so that could
have something to do with it.

~~~
gabrielkhaselev
Thats unfortunate. It looks like that phone has 1GB of ram. I will try to
optimize the performance of playing live sounds with a sequence in the
background to need less memory but it might take a while. Hopefully it goes
out in a future update sometime. Thanks for trying it out though!

------
sprucely
A really cool enhancement to this would be if it had an option to evolve the
selections each measure according to the rules of Conway's Game of Life.

